# Euskera: Lehendakari



## pickypuck

He visto un comentario en "Sólo español" y me ha entrado la curiosidad. Querría saber si cuando se habla en euskera, es lehendakari cualquier tipo de presidente, ya sean regionales, de España u otros países, o de un club de fútbol. 

En resumen, ¿en euskera son lehendakaris Esperanza Aguirre, ZP o Ramón Calderón? ¿Se utiliza la palabra para cualquier presidencia? ¿El neologismo quiere literalmente decir algo así como "el primero"?

¡Olé!


----------



## Nineu

En efecto, lehendakari significa presidente, por lo que se usa para todo tipo de presidente.

Presidente de España: Espaniako Lehendakaria.
Presidente de Francia: Frantziako Lehendakaria.
Presidente del Real Madrid: Real Madrileko Lehendakaria.

También se usa el sufijo "-buru" (_presidente de la mesa_: mahaiburua) y la palabra "presidente". Aunque a mí esta última no me gusta porque es una copia de otros idiomas. Si ya la tenemos, ¿no?

"Lehen" significa primero, antes y pasado. ¡Pero no es un neologismo!

Un saludo.


----------



## pickypuck

Ah ok ¡gracias por la explicación! Yo tenía entendido que lehendakari es un neologismo introducido en los sesenta o setenta, como tantas otras palabras que no existían en la lengua. Evidentemente las raíces de las que proviene la palabra no son neologismos.

¡Olé!


----------



## Norastorgarlensiu

Agur.

Lehendakari es presidente de, si Euskal Herria no estuviera dividida, presidente de Euskal Herria; pero como está dividida, presidente de la CAV y de Navarra Alta, EAEko lehendakaria eta Nafarroa Garaiko lehendakaria. Y vale para presidenta también, que la ha habido: Barcina y Barkos. El resto de presidentes son "presindente", aunque en teleberris a veces digan Espainiako lehendakaria edo Trump Estatu Batuetako lehendakaria, y Euskaltzaindia lo acepte, pero se hace raro que Macron sea lehendakari, o Nixon que hubiese sido lehendakari.

Ez addiorik.

N.


----------



## Hodeiertz

Nineu said:


> En efecto, lehendakari significa presidente, por lo que se usa para todo tipo de presidente.
> 
> Presidente de España: Espaniako Lehendakaria.
> Presidente de Francia: Frantziako Lehendakaria.
> Presidente del Real Madrid: Real Madrileko Lehendakaria.
> 
> También se usa el sufijo "-buru" (_presidente de la mesa_: mahaiburua) y la palabra "presidente". Aunque a mí esta última no me gusta porque es una copia de otros idiomas. Si ya la tenemos, ¿no?
> 
> "Lehen" significa primero, antes y pasado. ¡Pero no es un neologismo!
> 
> Un saludo.



Kaixo Nineu,

Lehendakari sí es un neologismo y al parecer viene de "Lehen Idazkari" Primer Secretario comprimido. Y en teoría solo debería valer para el vasco, lo mismo que pasa con Aldundia (Diputazioa), Ikurriña (bandera), Ertzain(tz)a (polizia) y Jaurlaritza (Gobernua). Baina gero, dakigunez, kalean hitz egiten dugunean guztietarako erabiltzen ditugu lehenengoa. Hau da, bakarrik hedabideetan eta HABEko azterketetan egiten da bereizketa hori.

Agur bero bat.


----------

